# Clay & Jackie (& Jim?) Doin it Like Mammals On Discovery Channel! We on TV!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Jackie and I have kept somethin under wraps last few months. We were lucky enough to get filmed for a "reality" :whistling:show for Discovery Channel Networks. Was an awesome experience!

The show airs Sunday March 16th at 9:30pm (our time, 10 pm Michigan time) on the Destination America Channel. Re-runs show on the Discovery Channel. Name of the show is "Buying The Bayou", since the show concept was originally for Louisiana waterfront homes, a real estate show about couples looking to buy a house on the water where the realtor takes them by boat to 3 different waterfront homes in their budget, that meet there wish list, and then they decide on a house.

Name of the episode is "******* Riviera": A Spearfisherman and his girlfriend look for a house in the Pensacola, FL area......

Here's a behind the scenes pic of Jim Summers (Realtor on here, Fat-Jax Shark Charters), Jackie, me, and the 5 man crew with 3 of the cameras going. We have a lot more pics, but we're not supposed to post them until the episode airs since it could give away details of the show. Check it out if you got the time. It comes on right after Naked and Afraid, so you can still get your freakness on. No worries, I keep my cloths on for our show though! Muhahahha :w00t:









If you got nothin better to do, he'res the channel line-up. There's a pretty wicked surprise ending to the show! You gotta watch it to see! Good times, and happy days!

SANTA ROSA COUNTY:
Mediacom- Channel 203 (Not HD cuz our cable co sucks)
Dish Network- 194 (HD)
Direct TV- 286 (HD)

ESCAMBIA COUNTY:
Cox- 103 (Analog) 777 (HD)
Dish Network-194 (HD)
Direct TV- 286 (HD) 


Jim was contacted by Paper Route Productions in NY, same production co that does Yukon Men and Buying Hawaii, to do the show sine he does shark charters, and they wanted a cool twist. Jim told me they asked him for ten of the most colorful people he knew, and we were the first ones he thought of, so he called us. I guess that's the nicest way anyone's ever described my sometimes pain in the ass personality...colorful. I'm guessin Jackie is really the reason that we got the gig!

Anyways, after recorded Skype interviews, release forms, background checks (ruh-roh!) :001_unsure:for the Discovery Channel Networks, we made the cut, and got the call we were selected! Sweeeeet! For sure, Jackies sweet personality and easy-on-the eyes beautiful looks really musta got us in!


But to top it all off, they asked us could our house be one of the 3 used in the show! Heck yeah! That's better than the cover of Better Homes & Gardens! Sucky thing is, week before the film crew arrived the first week in December, we had that frost and heavy windstorm. Made a mess out of the yard with branches everywhere, and pine needles covering the whole driveway and everything else. Worse, from the frost it looked like Agent Orange was sprayed everywhere turning the banana trees, cannas, elephant ears, etc, brown.:wallbash: Bummer. Oh well.


5 man camera crew came down, and we spent 4 full days filming for the show. Crazy how much footage it takes to make 20 minutes of a show, with 3 big cameras, and Go-Pros mounted everywhere, including ones mounted on radio controlled quadro-copters. The crew was super cool, and we had one of our crazy party/BBQ's here for them with a few friends over on the last day of filming, grilling up about 20 pounds of red snapper. They had the cameras going then too, with all the wild things that go on at the BBQs.:laughing: Don't know how much of that will make it past the censors.... there was a lot of liquor flowin, film crew too..ha ha. Maybe somethin for Showtime.


They asked to use some of my diving and spearfishing footage. One of the producers said of the final product this is the best and most "tropical" episode they've ever done, and the editors used a bunch of the underwater footage. Sweeeet! Some of the footage is brand new and not in any of my videos yet. Other than a couple key things, (you just gotta watch) we have no idea yet what made it in the show out of hundreds of hours of footage, and what didn't. Looking forward to seeing the finished product, and if I look as dumb on camera as off! We'll see! Jackie of course looked sweet n' hot as always. :yes:

Thanks Jim! Jackie and I had a blast doing this. Was a real experience both Jackie and I will never forget!:thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Does anyone catch on fire at a Grill???............


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking forward to watching the show, Clay


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ifin I am working, I'll DVR it Clay!!! That's an idea Clay, you can DVR it and have a party! Maybe get set on fire or what not....hahaha


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*That picture above almost looks likes a wedding, with Realtor conducting the ceremony.

Looking forward to this show.

Hollywood Bound Clay-Doh I imagine. *


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

So it was all fake? you weren't really looking to buy a house?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

be lookin to watch our new local celebs.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Clay! When I saw you on Sunday, I wasn't aware I was shaking the hand of a celebrity. 

I'll set the DVR when I get home. This should be good.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds like Texas Tea to me... But I really can't see ya'll packing up and moving to Beverly Hills. You guys did great keeping mum. :thumbsup: I'll be watching for the show...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha...you guys are funny! I wouldn't quite say celebritys, but I do like the sound of that! I know I'm an attention whore (it's good to recognize your irritating faults ) And I've always thought I would love to have a radio show (Howard Stern move over). Now with all the "reality" shows with complete morons being the stars of them for our amusement, I think I found my calling! if I could just get discovered. Maybe this is the exposure I needed! Everybody likes to watch a train wreck, regardless of what they say. That Shelby dude from the Ax Men show, The old guy who says ass backwards stuff all the time on Duck Dynasty, etc. Hey...I can do stupid real well! I don't even have to act! :stupid: Haha 

But sorry guys, no one gets caught on fire this time around :thumbup: but there is plenty of playing with fire when we had the BBQ on the last evening.(propane tanks, hi-pressure roofing torches, a bottle of Bacardi 151, and a grill. And I'm drinkin Jaegar and redbull, good combination) But like I said, the crew was technically on there own time, and the drinks were flowin. Jim (Realtor), and a few other of the "colorful" characters from on here were over that night. They all had to sign appearance release forms. I don't know what, if any of that footage made the show. But we did have some wild good times!  

And if any of you remember Josh, _flyingfishr_ on here, the military officer flight pilot I used to dive with all the time who got transferred away to NC back in 2009? This guy? (No, not the grey haired carpet chested guy, the other one!)








Well he had called me few weeks prior to let me know he would be in town for 2 weeks doing some training at Eglin, and wanted to stay with us on that weekend. Turned out cool, he was geeked to meet the crew and hang out with them, since it's the same crew that stays in Alaska filming "Yukon Men" which turned out to be one of his favorite shows. He was gettin all sorts of cool inside information. I never watched the show, but I overheard one part of the conversation, he asked one of the guys, "On that one episode, where'd you guys find a dead bear for that scene?" Camera guy: "I think the bigger question is, where did we find a dead dog?":w00t: Now that's funny.

And goheel, no, we were not looking to buy a house. I found out that ALL reality shows, are at best, scripted reality. Some of course I knew were outright fake, like Lizard Lick Towing, Repo Men, and that god awful stupid The Devil's Ride fake 1%er M/C. Some are more real, with scripted scenes thrown in to make them more interesting. With this one, we already live on the water. However, I will say, they did select the other 2 houses in the show to be comparable to ours, and to meet an actual "wish list" Jackie and I gave the producers. And we did not get to see the houses or know about them until Jim actually pulled us up by boat to them. And we were allowed to "choose" which house we actually would buy. I can't say what what we chose yet. 

We were prompted with suggestions about things to possibly ask Jim, and things to discuss, but we were completely allowed to say what we want, express our own opinions, and focus on and talk about different points of the house we felt relevant. Other than certain restrictions, like saying brand names (couldn't say something like "This is a convenient location, with a _Wal-Mart_ just a few miles down the road.")

Also, since there will be re-runs, and it was filmed 1st week of December, but airing now, so they didn't want us to say time specific things, like what year it was, etc, and they removed holiday decorations for filming other scenes at the other houses, so as to not make it a period specific episode. And we couldn't say things like "the house we looked at yesterday" since the show appears like we looked at all 3 in 1 day, instead of over a period of 3 days. Plus, they it's not known yet which order there going to show us looking at what house, so can't make comments about a previous house while we where filming at another house.

And of course, Discovery Networks is family programming, no cursing, or off color talk. :innocent: What?? We are miked up the ENTIRE day, other than when we break for lunch, and they switch out the battery packs in the wireless transmitters. Well....you tend to forget that thing is live, and constantly feeding into the crews headsets. With all my stupidity and non-stop talking and under my breath comments through out the days when I wasn't in front of the camera, they probably have enough "Clay-DOHisms" (as I have heard some people call my inner thoughts that sometimes leak out my mouth) to make a whole nother show. I'd be 20 yards away from the crew while they were filming something else, and I'd make a comment created from the traveling carnival that is my mind and leaked out through my mouth, and hear the crew bust out laughing and looking at me. Oops. Also, a real good loudly ripped fart that you think you let go in private around the corner, does not go unnoticed. Before the smell even gets around. :001_unsure:

We had to wear the same cloths the first 3 days, so it looks like it all happened in one day. On the fourth day, we were able to wear something different. So of course on the final day, I wore my TEAM CHUNKY LOVE logo embroidered shirt! Representing! 

Like I said, it was a super cool experience! Jim, Jackie, and I all had a blast! And we got some FUNNY pictures of Jim when we were on his boat! I will see later if he will let me post them....muhahahha.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Can you bump this thread the day of the show?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And oh yeah, for anybody plans on watchin it o recording it, I edited the channel line up. Patoz pointed out on my Facebook post that Direct TV in Pensacola is also channel 286, not 266.

And as far as Mediacom in Santa Rosa county, it doesn't come standard in any of there regular packages. About a year ago, with our sucky Mediacom cable in Gulf Breeze, I tried to set a recording for a program on National Geographic Wild I think it was, and it said we didn't have it. I thought we had all the regular channels, since we had the digital HD pak, the movies and music pak, all the premium channels too, HBO, Showtime, Starz, Encore, Etc. Well, apparently, some of what I always thought were basic cable channels, Mediacom charges extra for, like $5 or $7 bucks a month or something I think it was. It's called the Kids and Variety Digital Pak, and besides the Destination America channel, it includes, National Geographic Wild, Science Channel, History2, Bio, Investigation Discovery, and BBC. (Also the Disney and Nick stuff I don't watch). Most those channels used to be included in the basic! :cursing:

I know Comcast in Escambia county has it in all of there standard packages, except the lowest most basic package. Not sure about the satellite companies.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Just saw this on the ole PFF, Okay, since the Cats out of the bag.... I just confirmed and sent the "appearance contract" back to the Las Vegas hotel New York New York -- I will be there 26, 27, 28 March If your in town, drop in and mention www.PensacolaSharkFishing.com or www.PensacolaHouseHunter.com -- I'll get you in the front of the line for the meet and greet!!!!! So it begins....


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't wait to watch the episode


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Just saw this on the ole PFF, Okay, since the Cats out of the bag.... I just confirmed and sent the "appearance contract" back to the Las Vegas hotel New York New York -- I will be there 26, 27, 28 March If your in town, drop in and mention www.PensacolaSharkFishing.com or www.PensacolaHouseHunter.com -- I'll get you in the front of the line for the meet and greet!!!!! So it begins....


Cool man, good things happen to good people. Put 50 on black for me.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Man that's cool! I'll be watching!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome! I think we need a viewing party somewhere for those of us without TV service!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Can you bump this thread the day of the show?


+1

Cool. Cant wait to watch yall.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Uverse*

Anybody figured out time and date,channel for ATT Uverse yet?

Oh ye' Clay, thanks for hittin' me in the face with those madi gras beads!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Try here for Uverse in P'cola

http://uverseonline.att.net/guide#show=detail&sid=3524183&pid=

"******* Riviera"

"A spear fisherman and his girlfriend search for a home around Pensacola, Fla.; a couple is determined to find the best place on the ******* Riviera, which is where the bayou meets the beach to make a truly stunning landscape."


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I hooked you up Tim! I threw you a whole dozen of beads from the float, and you even got a look at my titties!  I watched the gopro footage, was funny as heck when we rolled past you.

Awesome Mike! That's the first I got to see the show description! The Destination America website, and Comcast cable doesn't have the description yet. I did just find out at about 4pm today taling to the procuer in NY, that it was titled ******* Riviera, and that the Discovery Network moved it again, to 9:30 (panhandle. or shall I say ******* Riviera time) instead of 9pm! I think now that it's in the schedule, its a done deal, and that will be the final slot. I'll edit the post with the time. Thanx for finding it on ATT!

Jim! Just to let you know, I'm posting your "Bayou" impersonation picture soon. :whistling:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And I'll make sure it gets bumped day before, and day of! A viewing party huh???? I like that! Maybe something could be arranged......


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

EDIT: They changed the time to 9:30pm. "******* Riviera" is the name of the episode. Thanks Mike!

Couple more pictures from during filming

Our very talented and competent Jim, (AKA Realtor) What?? And he's driving the boat!?!?








And Jackie sure was comfortable around the crew, cuz she let her real self out!! (this is what she's really like at home on a normal basis!) :whistling:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

BUMP....

Anyone know what channel on Cox Cable in Pensacola???


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

oh s&^$.... this is really gonna be on TV tonight..... wonder if I'll work in this town tomorrow????


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> BUMP....
> 
> Anyone know what channel on Cox Cable in Pensacola???[/QUOTP
> 
> Pretty sure channel 30 is for us Cox user's, 33 is the other one..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone figure out the uverse channel?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> Snagged Line said:
> 
> 
> > BUMP....
> ...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ultralite said:


> Try here for Uverse in P'cola
> 
> http://uverseonline.att.net/guide#show=detail&sid=3524183&pid=
> 
> ...


Hey John, here's what Mike posted earlier. Someone from Gulf Breeze on facebook said channel 465 on Uverse. ??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Since its the day of the show and I don't think it's too big a deal now... here's a couple more pics.

Jackie was short on sleep, and had the giggles...








Cut! Take 4!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

This was a lot of fun doing this show. I learned a lot and had a good time doing it.... Its amazing, there were 4-5 cameras running for 4 full days to make a 30 minute (22 (or so) after the commercials)) TV show.... Good friends, good crew, good time. Now, lets see if I am still working tomorrow... ha ha I was able to show 3 cool properties, from secluded and rural, to pretty darn high end. We have just about everything, to offer just about anyone, in the Pensacola area...... amazing place when you think about it.....

Clay, you have any more? 

the day of... I only have a couple pics.....


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Got it tuned in!!!....Can't wait to see the show!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Pensacola.... ******* Rivera??? I was born and raise here never heard it called that????


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

clay is stinky and icky

congrats yall:thumbup:


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Good Show!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Nice job Clay n Jackie.

Congrats on the engagement (bout time) 


I like the Banana Trees, glad you took my grove, as I had way too many.

I like the boat reference, 12 foot boat, But I know that was meant to be 12 foot beam, as I know that vessel. I do not think the producers were boat savvy.

But why did you pick that small house? 
*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*PS: Great job Jim Summers aka Realtor.

I think Clay owes you!!!*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Here is an idea for all the Nanners

Dolphin Nanners*


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the show was great! Like I said before it was an experience that I know I'll not forget and I was so glad the Production Company found my site www.PensacolaSharkFishing.com. I was originally going to be the buyer of the house until they learned I was a RE Broker.... Then we decided to go the route we did. I'm glad we did, this turned out great and I have to say, its a refreshing change from the muddy swampy bayous from the West of us. The footage (listen to me, I sound like a move guy) of the local area (some of it was from somewhere else) was terrific and I think they did a good job of providing a small glimpse of how wonderful the Pensacola area is and all it has to offer. Clay, Jackie, CONGRATULATIONS on your engagement and Thanks for taking the time to do this once in a life time opportunity with me. Awesome job! Ya'll rock! see ya on the water soon!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Would someone be wiling to burn th program to a disc and mail to me? I would gladly pay for disc and postage. We dont have cable or regular tv here in th ozarks. Lol heck we just got selectricity last month.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I personally don't know Clay or Jim,but I am gonna send them both a PM just so I can say I talked to Movie Stars!! See ya'll on the big screen soon!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Clay!!! Glad to see you still around and kicking. I'll try to catch the episode on a rerun. I'll need to stop in sometime and have a beer with ya and catch up sometime when life slows down on my end.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Clay, "What's that over there?" Jim, "that's a barrier island and the gulf is behind that". LMAO!!!!


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you on your engagement!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

tigerbait said:


> Clay, "What's that over there?" Jim, "that's a barrier island and the gulf is behind that". LMAO!!!!


 you think That's funny.... You should have heard all the BS that was left on the cutting room floor..... GOOD LORD....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Speaking if Banana trees, Tom, I believe Clay offered some of your trees to me. I really need to get over there and get some. Clay, when would be a good time. I want to become BananaJeff.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, Clay, and Jim.... hope ya'll don't wind up in the same celebrety class as "Turtle Man"... j/k.... Too bad I don't have cable, or I'd watch. Make sure it get YouTubed so we po folks can see it.


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm sorry I missed this!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

CoolBlueDude said:


> I'm sorry I missed this!!


It will rerun


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

It looks like it will be played again on march 23 at 9pm.


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

That sux! It doesn't look like I'll be able to watch it cuz mediacom in Milton doesn't carry the Destination America channel.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

If you have Apple TV you can buy the episode for 2.99.

I wonder if our favorite reality TV show "Deadliest catch" is this set-up?


----------



## KalynPNJreporter (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey Everyone, 

My name is Kalyn and I'm a reporter for the PNJ. I was assigned to do a story on this and haven't gotten anywhere with private messages. If any of you are reading this thread, can you please let the OP know that I'm trying to get in touch with him? My contact info is in a private message I sent out to the OP. Thanks!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

KalynPNJreporter said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> My name is Kalyn and I'm a reporter for the PNJ. I was assigned to do a story on this and haven't gotten anywhere with private messages. If any of you are reading this thread, can you please let the OP know that I'm trying to get in touch with him? My contact info is in a private message I sent out to the OP. Thanks!


*He has been notified that you are looking for him

I think a new board member has to have a certain amount of posts before PM's actually work, and that number is more than 1

If you tell me your number, I will text it to him*


----------



## KalynPNJreporter (Mar 18, 2014)

Awesome! My number is...... That's my cell. Thanks!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

KalynPNJreporter said:


> Awesome! My number is ###-###-####. That's my cell. Thanks!


*It has been sent by text
*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Sunday Night, 8pm = Rerun*


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Just came on, watching it now...


----------

